# Cat wee



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok need help and pretty quick! 

Roughly 4-5 days ago in the evening could smell something peculiar in the hall, porch, stairs and landing. Went round sniffing and looking everywhere, after an hour or so started to get on my nerves, horrible smell, what i can only describe as 'conifer tree' sorta smell. Smell stayed for a few days (gutted upstairs) then it went away for a day then last night it came back with avengeance, had BIL and SIL over last night for a few drinks, as soon as SIL came in she said 'OOOh cat wee' Now i've never had a cat so wouldnt have a clue. So why would my house smell of it?! I dont particularly like cats, I have a dog, so much for a deterrent! Wondering how the heck a cat would have got in (only possible way through toilet or bathroom window  )

DH going mad saying dont know if it is a cat, but SIL has about 700 cats and knows the smell! 
So to eliminate i wondered what i can use to get rid of the smell, no damp patches anywhere so dont know if and where it may have wee'd, and dont want to use a chemical that might encourage it to come back (bleach apparently supposed to encourage them to wee again) 
If i have to wipe the walls, carpet shampoo the stairs and landing i'll do it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ceri  

Try biological washing powder diluted in a bucket of water, we have a couple of cats and use this if they have an 'accident'   Apparently it breaks down the enzymes in their wee, gets rid of the smell and stops them doing it again. You might have to treat it a few times if the smells really bad.

Hope that helps?

She  xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for that hun  Its just locating where the heck they've sprayed (if SIL is right that its a cat) So will give the walls, floors and anything else that doesnt move a wash over. Thanks again x


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck   xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i've heard treating the area with lemon juice puts them off going there again, dont know how true it is. 
are you sure its not the dog scent marking i had a dog which was good as gold never weed in the house then all of a sudden started to  scent mark around the house and it stank to high heaven


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Fuzzier, thanks hun. I said that to dh last night, Is there a chance the dog has done a wee, but i honestly dont think she wouldve. Will google the lemon juice thing too, see if that could help. Thanks hun


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi chick

How bizarre when you don't have a cat    

I used to have two cats and one of them piddled in my living room!  I was recommended to use vinegar!  Apparently it puts the cats off and they wont pee there again.

I find it hard t0 believe a cat got into your house, sprayed your carpet, and then left again wiithout you knowing?  Especially if you have a dog    Do you have lots of cats in your neighbourhood hun?  Could it be anything else?  Any toddlers been in the house could have had a little accident without you realising?  Human urine can be very pungent if left undetected for a while?

I reckon your best bet is to clean all your carpets in the area where the smell is with an industrial carpet cleaner and wash down the walls, paintwork, just in case.  I did this when my cat Chesh did it to me.  I also lifted the carpet up to see exactly where she had done it because the damp patch was not visible on the carpet surface but the underlay was still wet so it was easy to see where she had been.  I removed that bit of underlay and washed the floorboard as well, cos believe me, if it was cat wee it's hard to get rid of the smell!!

Good luck hunnie
Love
Tracy
xx


----------

